

A Conversation with Michael Stonebraker and Margo Seltzer - fauigerzigerk
http://acmqueue.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=489

======
davidw
Wow, good find, and a worthwhile read - he touches on everything from the past
and future of databases, programming languages to east vs west coast VCs.

